# Steve Nash must win MVP



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool article from ESPN.


They make some good points. 






http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=jones/060215


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I think Nash has a good chance repeating it... it really all depends on: 

1.) Kobe: If Lakers can be a 50W team (much like how Jordan won it). 

2.) Dirk: If Mavs can stay this hot. But Dirk doesn't have a better season than he did last season when he was 3rd in MVP voting, so what makes him a better MVP candidate this season? 

3.) Pistons effect. 

4.) Lebron James. If his team can end up with very outstanding record. 


I am seeing more and more articles about Nash repeating the MVP. Even the TNT Crew (Kenny and Charles) claimed Nash is the MVP again. All these help. 

Very good read.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Did you guys see that ESPN Galaxy thing of the NBA? They had Nash as the Sun ^_^ 

Nash very well deserves it again, even moreso than last year. All the points jibikao made are very valid though, except about LeBron. This guy's so useless in the clutch right now(2-16 in game-winning shots!?!?!? Come on LBJ...)that I don't think he'll win it. Plus, we're forgetting about the infamous downslide that could most likely occur when the Cavs go into the second half of the season. As for the Pistons point, the other players on that team could snag some votes from Billups, hence why I don't think he'll get it. Also, they were this good last year and didn't really revamp anything. While Nash had to get a boatload of new people and still maintain a high level of success. As for Kobe hitting 50 wins with the Lakers... I see them hitting 41-46, since the nights that he's not hitting the shots, they're as good as dead.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I just went to espn and browsed that ESPN NBA Galaxy thing.. I actually don't really get it. lol 


As for Lebron, you know how media loves him. I won't be surprised a bit if Lebron wins one but he MUST make it to the playoff for this to happen. I don't know if there is any MVP whose team is not in the playoffs. I don't think Cavs will break down the way they did last season. 

Billups is just like how Nash got built up by the media. This "point guard" trend has been more and more obvious. To be honest, I have no problem with Kobe/Lebron but I will be mad if Billups won it. I feel the whole Pistons team play like MVP right now. Maybe I haven't seen enough Pistons games but I feel Hamlton is the biggest threat on the offense end and both Wallaces provide the best inside defense support and Prince just does his own thing with his freakish long hands. Billups can definitely hit clutch shots but his defense isn't as great as some people tend to think. 

Hopefully other Pistons players can steal some votes from Billups. 

It will be such a thriller if Nash repeats it again. But you know what, I have a feeling there will be a lot less discontent if Nash repeats it this season (unlike last year). Shaq has been playing like an old man and if Kobe/Lebron/Dirk can't build up strong profile, MVP almost seems like it's going to be Nash regardless. 

This is like another "dream" season for Nash because Amare is injured and Suns is having a "surprisingly good" season. It's almost like Nash is meant to be the MVP again and I think this will be the last chance for him. When Amare comes back healthy and ready, he will steal tons of votes from Nash and Nash will be aging. 

If Nash can win two MVP in a row, I think there is no doubt that he'll be a Hall of Fame. If I were Nash, I would feel like "when luck comes, you can't even avoid it!" lol All the good-luck just keeps rushing at him. I am glad he is holding it well and doesn't collapses/injuries. Now, all we need is a championship ring to complete this Nash Legacy. Nash doesn't have the best stats or the best talents but I am sure when he retires, everybody will remember Nash as the Floor General, Finger Licker, and Zero-Defense guard. lol Well, you take the good and you also take the bad.  People will always remember Nash's run&gun style and how a white, longer hair, less athletic player can win all the love. 

If Nash can win a championship, it will probably be the best success NBA story!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I think Nash is an average defender this year and has improved since last year. He's definately putting forth more effort on that end. I also believe that Steve Nash is athletic (I mean he can play soccer too...quite well actually O.O) but in a different aspect than the likes of Marion and Stoudemire (he can't jump out the building or have a second quick jump) since he does some ridiculous plays at times that make him twist his body.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I think Nash is an average defender this year and has improved since last year. He's definately putting forth more effort on that end. I also believe that Steve Nash is athletic (I mean he can play soccer too...quite well actually O.O) but in a different aspect than the likes of Marion and Stoudemire (he can't jump out the building or have a second quick jump) since he does some ridiculous plays at times that make him twist his body.


Did you watch last night's game against Rocket? The whole team's defense was GREAT. It was quite physical and the refs let us play that way. We still have pretty weak inside presence but our guys were very active on the rotation and everybody put their hands up and try to steal any chance they get. 

Nash got two good steals and almost a third one. Nash was trying hard...you can tell. Yeah, he is still an average defender for his size/strength but at least he has team defense in his mind. Team Defense is what's really important. You don't add a Bruce Bowen to a weak defense team and expect him to make a huge difference. I don't think that's how basketball works. Pistons has great team defense. Players know the rotation really well and trust each other. We are showing great team defense this season (unlike last season). We need to keep it up!

I read it somewhere that Nash was actually bothered by the fact that people criticized his defense so badly. He asked D'Antoni what he can improve further after he got the MVP award and Mike suggested defense and I think Nash is showing some improvement. I don't expect Nash to be a stopper because he has bigger job to do on the other end. All we need is for Nash to stay in front of his man and put his hands up and box out his man.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think elton brand deserves it this year. He bringing the clippers into the playoffs...THE CLIPPERS. That alone deserves MVP and HOF hahahahahaha


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If the Journalist are going to vote a for the MVP on a mediocre team it will be Kobe.


But if they vote for an MVP on a good team I think it will be Nash over Billiups.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I think elton brand deserves it this year. He bringing the clippers into the playoffs...THE CLIPPERS. That alone deserves MVP and HOF hahahahahaha


For that to happen, Clippers should claim the division champ but they are not. They are declining. 

In fact, they play a lot worse when Sam Cassell is out. 

I am not saying Elton is not MVP material, but for him to win, it really takes a lot more. 

Billups may win... just because the way the media/coaches love Piston's success. I guess I have no problem with it.


----------



## og15 (Dec 18, 2005)

Actually the Clippers are their worst when Mobley is out, because their's no real backup SG on the team. When Cassell is out, their's not much difference from when Brand is out. Cassell helps a lot with him bringing a veteran presence and experienced PG, but he's definately not the biggest impact player on the team. He's just doing what most good PG's should do to a team.

I don't know about Nash as MVP this year. His numbers are very nice, but I've seen this team play too well, and many times even build leads when he's on the bench. The offensive efficiency of the team hardly get's worse when Nash is on the bench, and their defense improves. The worst thing is how some people were even saying that Nash made Diaw a good player, which I truly don't understand.

Nash is very nice, and I think he should be in the race, but Marion has been just as valuable to this team this season. If either of those guys went down, it would have the same effect. 

You guys have a nice team, so many shooters, an interesting defense because of the quickness and speed you have defensively. The teams winning is really not a Nash thing, it's a team thing. If this team couldn't maintain and build leads when Nash went out, like what happened last season due to the lack of depth and talent on the bench, they would lose a lot of games. It would also force Nash to have to play a lot more minutes, which wouldn't be good for his back. Diaw's playmaking presence, and having House and Jones as catch and shoot guys off the bench prevents this. Even while Nash is on the court, Diaw is many times used as the playmaker in the highpost. 

Raja, Diaw, Marion and Jones all score more efficiently when Nash is on the bench. Marion is probably because he has to shoot less from the outside, and him and Diaw have a nice connection. Diaw is because he get's to penetrate more, same with Raja, and also with Jones. When Nash is on the floor, sometimes they're forced to be more one dimensional offensively.


----------



## char_renee (Dec 17, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Cool article from ESPN.
> 
> 
> They make some good points.
> ...



he wont repeat 
#1 he didn't deserve it last yr.
#2 billups is #1 in assist #2 in turnovers and nash is #1 in assist but #1 in most turnovers per game and #1 in most turnover for the league.billups plays defense nash doesn't,billups is a more clutch shooter then billups so inless the suns get best record in the league or 2nd best he wont win it. the only reason he won it last yr was cause of the suns record.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

char_renee said:


> he wont repeat
> #1 he didn't deserve it last yr.
> #2 billups is #1 in assist #2 in turnovers and nash is #1 in assist but #1 in most turnovers per game and #1 in most turnover for the league.billups plays defense nash doesn't,billups is a more clutch shooter then billups so inless the suns get best record in the league or 2nd best he wont win it. the only reason he won it last yr was cause of the suns record.



If you're gonna post on BBB.net you might want to watch some basketball games.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

char_renee said:


> he wont repeat
> #1 he didn't deserve it last yr.
> #2 billups is #1 in assist #2 in turnovers and nash is #1 in assist but #1 in most turnovers per game and #1 in most turnover for the league.billups plays defense nash doesn't,billups is a more clutch shooter then billups so inless the suns get best record in the league or 2nd best he wont win it. the only reason he won it last yr was cause of the suns record.


Sorry but it's impossible for a PG to win the MVP without averaging at least 10 APG... Billups isn't even averaging 9.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I definitely think he deserves it, the only other player close right now is Kobe (who is playing with a ridiculously HORRIBLE team). Billups isn't close.


----------



## og15 (Dec 18, 2005)

char_renee said:


> he wont repeat
> #1 he didn't deserve it last yr.
> #2 billups is #1 in assist #2 in turnovers and nash is #1 in assist but #1 in most turnovers per game and #1 in most turnover for the league.billups plays defense nash doesn't,billups is a more clutch shooter then billups so inless the suns get best record in the league or 2nd best he wont win it. the only reason he won it last yr was cause of the suns record.


I can agree that Billups has been a more efficient passer, but Billups also doesn't make as many tough passes as Nash does, and he doesn't scare defenses with his unpredictable passing. Billups is a "safer" passer than Nash. Nash is also 13th in A/T ratio at 2.9, which isn't great, but far from bad. 

Again, yes Billups is a superior defender, but it's not like Nash just stands there. Nash puts effort defensively, and tries most of the time, so you can't knock him by saying he "doesn't" play defense. 

Billups again is a more clutch shooter, but since when was Nash not good in the clutch? 

The record will play a big part. You have to win at least 55 games, but guess what, the Suns are on pace to get 55 wins. Their second half of the season will be harder as they have more road games, and don't play too many < .500 teams, but they'll win at least 50-52 games. 




> I definitely think he deserves it, the only other player close right now is Kobe (who is playing with a ridiculously HORRIBLE team). Billups isn't close.


Actually these guys are close, and arguably above: Dirk, Lebron, Wade [get's unoticed in the MVP talks, but Miami has sucked massively without him this season], and yes, Billups. Brand is there, but I'd put him slightly below.


----------

